# Signalkrebse: Innereien



## Pacifastacus (14. April 2017)

In meinem Vereinsgewässer kommen Signalkrebse als Plage vor. Seit einem Monat habe ich mit Reusen etwa 200 Stück gefangen und gegessen - allerdings nur das Fleisch aus Scheren und Schwanz. Bei Hummer und Taschenkrebs soll angeblich auch die unappetitlich aussehende braune Masse im Körper (Krebsbutter/Leber/braunes Fleisch) essbar sein. Wie ist diese im Falle der Krebse zu bewerten? In meinem Gewässer kommen die Krebse auf sandigem Grund mit hohem Algenbewuchs vor (sind nach dem Kochen auch eher rotbraun gefärbt, da die Algen auch auf den Schalen wachsen).


----------



## phirania (14. April 2017)

*AW: Signalkrebse: Innereien*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...V7g4O2RajhKzB79Qw&sig2=nC376QcqsmAT99PrQe-kvQ


----------



## Pacifastacus (14. April 2017)

*AW: Signalkrebse: Innereien*

So habe ich sie bisher zubereitet, das Fleisch in Scheren und Schwanz schmeckt vorzüglich. Doch mir geht es in der Fragestellung um das braune Fleisch (der Ausdruck trifft die schmierige Konsistenz des Breis nicht ganz) im Carapax/Kopf des Krebses, das zumindest im Falle einiger Salzwasserkrebse und -krabben genießbar sein soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Signalkrebse: Innereien*

ich hab das bei den Krebsen noch nie probiert.
Der Unterschied zwischen genießbar, eßbar und mit Genuß essen kann aber teilweise ein gewaltiger sein..

An giftig glaub ich kaum - also mal testen (und berichten ) ..

Was immer geht:
Aus den Restschalen Krebsfond oder Krebsbutter zubereiten um daraus Soßen oder Suppen zu kochen..


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Signalkrebse: Innereien*



Pacifastacus schrieb:


> IBei Hummer und Taschenkrebs soll angeblich auch die unappetitlich aussehende braune Masse im Körper (Krebsbutter/Leber/braunes Fleisch) essbar sein. Wie ist diese im Falle der Krebse zu bewerten? .



In Norwegen gilt bei den Taschenkrebsen der braune Batz als Delikatesse.

Ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache:
Ich hab bisher noch keinen Deutschen und nur wenige Norweger erlebt, denen es schmeckt...


----------



## Andal (15. April 2017)

*AW: Signalkrebse: Innereien*

"Gilt als Delikatesse" bedeutet doch in aller Regel, dass es für normale Gaumen und Mägen gänzlich ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Signalkrebse: Innereien*

Und gerade in diesem Fall macht die Regel keine Ausnahme...


----------

